# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  سجل خروجك بدعاء كفارة المجلس

## وش الرجال

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليكم اخواني واخواتي رواد المنبر

قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم(( كل ابن آدم خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابون ..)).
والمرء كثيراً ما يخوض فيما لا يعرف .. وكثير منا من يهفوا ويقع في الخطأ ، وهذه هي طبيعة البشر 
، ولذلك شرع الله عزوجل التوبة حتى نمحي ما اسرفنا.
وكذلك علمنا رسولنا كيف نجعل أحوالنا في طاعة الله و كيف نكسب الاجر والثواب.
ومن ذلك دعاء كفارة المجلس حيث ورد في الحديث عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله
صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم : « مَنْ جَلَسَ في مَجْلس فَكثُرَ فيهِ لَغطُهُ فقال قَبْلَ أنْ يَقُومَ منْ مجلْسه ذلك : سبْحانَك اللَّهُمّ وبحَمْدكَ أشْهدُ أنْ لا إله إلا أنْت أسْتغْفِركَ وَأتَوبُ إليْك : إلا غُفِرَ لَهُ ماَ كان َ 
في مجلسه ذلكَ » رواه الترمذي 
ولا يخفى عليكم اخواني واخواتي اننا نحتاج في كل وقت الى الاستغفار والتوبه. 
فأرجوا منكم قبل ان نودع كل يوم منتدانا الموقربقول دعاء كفاره المجلس لعل الله يرحمنا ويتوب علينا ..
وليكون ذلك بكتابه الدعاء مع اللفظ باللسان ليثبت الاجر ان شاء الله .. 

اتمنى من الكل المشاركة
وجزاكم الله خير
                        	*

----------


## وش الرجال

*سبْحانَك اللَّهُمّ وبحَمْدكَ أشْهدُ أنْ لا إله إلا أنْت أسْتغْفِركَ وَأتَوبُ إليْك
                        	*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*سبْحانَك اللَّهُمّ وبحَمْدكَ أشْهدُ أنْ لا إله إلا أنْت أسْتغْفِركَ وَأتَوبُ إليْك 
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*سبْحانَك اللَّهُمّ وبحَمْدكَ أشْهدُ أنْ لا إله إلا أنْت أسْتغْفِركَ وَأتَوبُ إليْك
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*سبْحانَك اللَّهُمّ وبحَمْدكَ أشْهدُ أنْ لا إله إلا أنْت أسْتغْفِركَ وَأتَوبُ إليْك
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك واشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك
*

----------


## sonstar

*سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك واشهد ان لا اله الا انت اسغفرك واتوب اليك
*

----------


## acba77

*سبْحانَك اللَّهُمّ وبحَمْدكَ أشْهدُ أنْ لا إله إلا أنْت أسْتغْفِركَ وَأتَوبُ إليْك
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*سبْحانَك اللَّهُمّ وبحَمْدكَ أشْهدُ أنْ لا إله إلا أنْت أسْتغْفِركَ وَأتَوبُ إليْك
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*سبْحانَك اللَّهُمّ وبحَمْدكَ أشْهدُ أنْ لا إله إلا أنْت أسْتغْفِركَ وَأتَوبُ إليْك 
*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*سبْحانَك اللَّهُمّ وبحَمْدكَ أشْهدُ أنْ لا إله إلا أنْت أسْتغْفِركَ وَأتَوبُ إليْك 


*

----------


## وش الرجال

*سبْحانَك اللَّهُمّ وبحَمْدكَ أشْهدُ أنْ لا إله إلا أنْت أسْتغْفِركَ وَأتَوبُ إليْك


[/frame][/QUOTE]
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*
*

----------


## Gold star

*الرجاء تثبيت هذا الموضوع
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*سبْحانَك اللَّهُمّ وبحَمْدكَ أشْهدُ أنْ لا إله إلا أنْت أسْتغْفِركَ وَأتَوبُ إليْك
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*سبْحانَك اللَّهُمّ وبحَمْدكَ أشْهدُ أنْ لا إله إلا أنْت أسْتغْفِركَ وَأتَوبُ إليْك 
*

----------

